# Whither house prices in 2005?



## Triger Martyn (30 Dec 2004)

I'd be interested in your predictions for house prices in 2005 and reasons why.

_Title edited by ClubMan._


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2004)

Have you seen ? Attempting to predict the future is a mug's game in my oft-stated opinion.


----------

